# Cardmakers/Scrapbookers?



## Lynnz (Sep 20, 2013)

About four months ago I discovered the world of cardmaking and have been crazy for cardmaking since LOL...............Any other soapmakers doing cards?


----------



## Relle (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't do them on a regular basis Lyn, but have done about 3 classes at the library so far and they can be addictive. Look for stuff at the reject shop, but get it straight away, because if you go back it's usually gone.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 20, 2013)

I am turning into a serious mini album freak.  It started with card making so be warned!

Did you do your avatar?  It's lovely


----------



## kazmi (Sep 21, 2013)

I have 2 friends who are cardmakers and I love receiving them.  I also purchase from both of them when I need cards.  I'm a scrapbooker and have thought about making some but I love making soap more so I just purchase my cards from them LOL


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 21, 2013)

I love doing both!  Sistrum is right it is highly additive just like soapmaking!:wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 21, 2013)

Woot woot love that soapers are making cards too  Go Relle I am delighted you have done a few classes we will have to do a card exchange sometime . Sistrum I would also love to have a go at scrapbooking as well one day . Kazmi my soaping has suffered miserably due to this new obsession heck even the boys are complaining about the lack of soap!!!!!!!!. 
Pepsi hopefully I shall soon find a balance and give time back to the soap just downright loving the stampin thing at the moment


----------



## Lindy (Sep 21, 2013)

Since I got my Silhouette Cameo I've been doing cards and love it!


----------



## Galena (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been making cards for many years now. I'm not a scrapbooker. But I love making my cards. I have a cricut with a program called sure cuts a lot. Let's me cut out any shape I find. I love working with vinyl and have used it to make shirts for my nieces. I also use the vinyl to etch glass. I also make jewelry from aluminum cans and scrap welding wire from my husbands welder.  As you can see I like variety in my obsessions.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2013)

I make cards too! I have quite the collection of paper, stamps etc.. And by collection I mean I'm a hoarder. Looking forward to making cute tags and wraps for my new soaps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

